
$5,000 will buy you access to another, new critical Java vulnerability - cpleppert
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/01/5000-will-buy-you-access-to-another-new-critical-java-vulnerability/
======
berlinbrown
I know Java is getting a bad rap. But isn't this really an issue with the
Oracle JRE updates? And not just the JRE but updates to browser plugin.

I mention it, because Java is not just but a platform of many different tools.
And there are many different implementations of the runtime.

E.g I am running icedtea plugin, I don't know if the same vulnerability exists
but it is a different runtime implementation. And then our servers run IBM's
jrockit

